# Lexus wins Driver Power



## WHIZZER

Lexus received the Driver Power Award in the Auto Express New Car Awards yesterday (2 July), in recognition of its return to the top as Britain's most respected car maker.










Lexus regained the status of the number one-rated manufacturer in this year's Driver Power survey, marking a return to the form that has secured it an unmatched eight wins in the past 12 years.

Significantly, the Driver Power results are not determined solely by industry pundits and experts, but are based on the opinions of Britain's motorists. This year more than 46,000 Auto Express readers and website visitors were polled, adding real-world credibility to the results.

Steve Fowler, Auto Express editor-in-chief, said: "Lexus took a well deserved top spot in the Driver Power 2013 manufacturer chart. It finished first in three out of the 10 categories in our survey, and second in two others - a hugely impressive result.

"More than anything, Lexus customers praised their cars' premium qualities - they're expertly put together, packed with gadgets and a pleasure to drive."

Richard Balshaw, Director Lexus Division, said: "The Driver Power Award is an honest reflection of public opinion and to be honoured in this way is a great reward for Lexus. It reaffirms the qualities that have always been at the heart of our brand - luxury, refinement and technical innovation - and reflects how we have successfully developed them with each new model we have introduced.

"The award comes just as we are launching the all-new IS, bringing our proven Lexus Hybrid Drive technology to the premium sports saloon segment for the first time - another innovation that we are confident will reinforce our profile and performance in the luxury market."


----------



## Exotica

It's only Pensioners that fill in these surveys .


----------



## nick_mcuk

I think the above is true...if you went back to the days of the IS200 GS300 etc then maybe as they really were nice cars and felt like quality.

Todays Lexus's (or is it Lexi for the plural? :lol: ) are just rebadged Toyotas and really dont feel quality or special...I havent been impressed for a good few years with the Lexus range, quality - mediocre at best.


----------



## Goodylax

Exotica said:


> It's only Pensioners that fill in these surveys .


And people who have driven a Lexus recently...


----------

